
Show HN: Sprint Cost, automate cost estimation in software projects - alanmaker
https://www.sprintcost.com/
======
n4bz0r
This might sound weird, and is completely unrelated to the product itself, but
I feel like color pallete of the site is too "soft" and "light".

Some "confident" dark-blue should make much better accent color in this case.

~~~
alanmaker
Hi @n4bz0r

great feedback! thanks for sharing it! i will try to adjust color palette, you
have reason that maybe it's too much light and soft colors :)

------
mattrp
This seems interesting and nicely done. What are your thoughts behind it being
free long term? And how do you see it integrating with other agile tools (or
not)?

~~~
alanmaker
Hi @mattrp

thanks for your words! About being free is because it's a first version and i
want to test if there is a real interest for this product in the market. I
would like to gain some traction in order to put a big money/time investment,
because it's a side project at the moment.

About integrations with other tools yes! it would be great to be able to
import data from other platforms. I'm actually using Redmine and Toptracker
from Toptal, so probably they are the first tools i will integrate, then i
will study the integration with others like Jira and commercial platforms.

If you are interested in talk about this integrations or any other improvement
write me here: support@sprintcost.com I will be glad to talk with you. Thanks
again :)

------
ishakahmed
@alanmaker – The "Quick Creation" box just above FAQ on the homepage is
actually a link to facebook ...

~~~
alanmaker
Hi ishakahmed,

you are right! Now it's fixed, a thousand thanks!!

------
droptablemain
Github link from the dashboard doesn't work. Is this project open source?

~~~
alanmaker
Hi @droptablemain

thanks for try :) the project is not open source, the github link was a link
to a profile but now has been disabled sorry, i will fix it

------
itake
I see a horizontal bar in firefox

~~~
alanmaker
Hi @itake

thank you for warning! what do you see that? i see both website and app well
in firefox, can you share a screenshot with me in support@sprintcost.com ?
thanks

------
artur_makly
what can this app do that a spreadsheet can’t? *that has value.

~~~
alanmaker
Hi Artur,

This tool avoids to create a lot of spreadsheets when you make budgets for
different projects and frees you from making the necessary settings do adapt
spreadsheets to software projects. Moreover it shows the information in an
easier and more visually way.

It makes my daily work as a project manager more easier :)

~~~
kawera
Any chance to have a self-hosted option?

~~~
alanmaker
Hi kawera,

thanks for asking :) this webapp is in Saas format at this moment, but if you
are really interested in a self-hosted option i can study to create an On-
premises format

Reach me here if you want to talk about it: support@sprintcost.com

~~~
lefstathiou
Don't spend any time on this. This question cost nothing to ask and will waste
a ton of your time. Probability of them purchasing it is nearly zero. You are
being set on a "wild goose chase"

~~~
alanmaker
Hi @lefstathiou

thanks for your suggestion :) If you have any feedback about the app do not
hesitate to ask me

